# Interview for Perm Residency



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi

My husband and I were assigned a case officer for our perm residency application. We are in country, he is working; 180 pts. We have supplied information that was requested and wonder what happens next ? We are working with the Hamilton office. Is there an interview ? What type of questions are asked and how soon after do they generally approve the PR ? Any information would be appreciated . Cheers


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

jsharbuck said:


> Hi
> 
> My husband and I were assigned a case officer for our perm residency application. We are in country, he is working; 180 pts. We have supplied information that was requested and wonder what happens next ? We are working with the Hamilton office. Is there an interview ? What type of questions are asked and how soon after do they generally approve the PR ? Any information would be appreciated . Cheers


Well done. Your application should be well on the way to completion then.
I assume you've had the medicals and nothing untoward has come back from them and also your Immigration Officer hasn't asked you to clarify anything regarding work experience, qualifications, your relationship etc etc ?

I only have experience of applying for PR from the UK, however I don't expect the process being any different just because you are already here in NZ.
Yes we had a telephone interview conducted by our case officer and this seems to be the final task.
She asked us both (wife and I) separately and as a couple, all manner of questions - all basically to ensure we had conducted research on NZ and we understood about life here, eg cost of living, rental costs, salaries, jobs, future children, nurseries, education, schools, what our plans were for life here assuming we were granted the visas etc etc.
We also paid lots of attention to NZ statistics like population numbers, the climate, culture and some of the history surrounding NZ plus not forgetting the potential volcanic activity just in case we were asked anything about these subjects. 
Since we had a telephone interview we had several "cheat" sheets laid out all over the bedroom floor with bullet points for each individual subject to prompt us. We treated the interview really seriously - and for good reason.
Worked out as after the interview our case officer stated that she couldn't see any reason why we wouldn't be granted the visas shortly.
Think it was approx 1 week until we got the approval and the instructions to send our passports in for the visas to be added.


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

Thank you the info is most helpful. We did have to provide some more supporting info on jobs, recent proof of relationship, even though we have been married 23 yrs. sounds like you prepare like us and so I will put a history and fact sheet together.


----------

